# Gsm Unlocked Device Around $100



## jnasmith09 (Jul 13, 2011)

A friend of mine is returning home to Brazil and would like to take back a decent GSM unlocked phone with her. Any tips for where to look?


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Amazon has a pretty good selection for under $100. Pop in Unlocked GSM Phone and it pulls a ton up.


----------



## jnasmith09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, looked through there bit wasn't a lot if recent models... Unlocked options on eBay were also either high or brands Id never heard of... but that may be what my options are for $100


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

An unlocked device for $100? Dumbphones only. Maybe 3G. Your options really are limited for that price. If you can get up to about $500, you could walk away with an SGSII from Newegg or Amazon.


----------

